# Do you have a daughter?



## random3434

In their new book &#8220;So Sexy So Soon&#8221; authors Diane Levin and Jean Kilbourne write about the trend of children becoming sexualized at a young age due to media images and marketing campaigns that encourage youth to be &#8220;sexy,&#8221; and they offer advice on how parents can protect their kids. An excerpt.






Grade-school Lolita: ?So Sexy So Soon? - Back to School - Today.msnbc.com


----------



## CA95380

Very scary Echo.  We have two grand-daughters just this age.  With the "movie stars & singers" they look up to these days and their antics ... it gets more scary all of the time  ...

... then ... you have the '_*teachers*_' that contribute to the problem too!


----------



## random3434

CA95380 said:


> Very scary Echo.  We have two grand-daughters just this age.  With the "movie stars & singers" they look up to these days and their antics ... it gets more scary all of the time  ...
> 
> ... then ... you have the '_*teachers*_' that contribute to the problem too!





Uh, what do you mean by "The Teachers"  Granny? How do they contribute to the problem?      


I'm a *teacher,* and a *parent *of a 13 year old girl. My girl is a tomboy/rocker-all she wants to wear are her KISS/LED ZEPPELIN/SMITHS/THE CLASH/MOTER HEAD/ETC............ T-shirts (thank goodness!)


----------



## CA95380

Echo Zulu said:


> ...... Uh, what do you mean by "The Teachers"  Granny? How do they contribute to the problem? .....



Not ALL teachers.  Sorry, if you took my statement to mean so ... if you did.  I am talking about the ones that make the news, and the ones that do not make the news, because some young teenage boy or girl thinks it is _exciting_ to have an affair with their _teacher_.  So the case, the abuse, and the crime,  just go un-reported.







No Jail Time Ordered for Debra Lafave



Teacher on Paid Leave for Sex with Students | RejectSociety.com

ReviewJournal.com - News - Durango teacher accused of sex acts with student

Teachers Gone Wild

What's behind today's epidemic of teacher-student sex?

This is what I was talking about.  And then you have *some* numb nut judges that let them get away with it.


----------



## random3434

CA95380 said:


> Not ALL teachers.  Sorry, if you took my statement to mean so ... if you did.  I am talking about the ones that make the news, and the ones that do not make the news, because some young teenage boy or girl thinks it is _exciting_ to have an affair with their _teacher_.  So the case, the abuse, and the crime,  just go un-reported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I was talking about.




Ah, yeah, a few bad apples don't spoil the whole bunch girl! 


They give love a bad name.

Hot for Teacher!

Schools Out For Summer!


I don't like Mondays.....



Gotcha Granny!


----------



## CA95380

You are quick!    You posted while I was editing.


----------



## Chris

If a teenage boy has an affair with the teacher, he's a hero.

It totally different for boys.


----------



## editec

Echo Zulu said:


> In their new book So Sexy So Soon authors Diane Levin and Jean Kilbourne write about the trend of children becoming sexualized at a young age due to media images and marketing campaigns that encourage youth to be sexy, and they offer advice on how parents can protect their kids. An excerpt.
> 
> 
> Grade-school Lolita: ?So Sexy So Soon? - Back to School - Today.msnbc.com


 
It's true.

I can't _believe _the stuff I see on TV, now.

When I was a kid you'd have been locked up for showing what is standard fare nowadays to children.


----------



## dilloduck

Kirk said:


> If a teenage boy has an affair with the teacher, he's a hero.
> 
> It totally different for boys.



He's no hero--who in the hell are you kidding.


----------



## random3434

editec said:


> It's true.
> 
> I can't _believe _the stuff I see on TV, now.
> 
> When I was a kid you'd have been locked up for showing what is standard fare nowadays to children.





Not just tv, any middle school or high school in America. 

(Well, except maybe the home schooled and the Amish)


----------



## CA95380

Kirk said:


> If a teenage boy has an affair with the teacher, he's a hero.
> 
> It totally different for boys.



This ^ is the reason that this activity is swept under that table, with only a slap on the hand, in most cases.  It is not totally different for boys, it is the same crime.


----------



## AllieBaba

The big convictions have been women,not men, who have had affairs with their underaged students.

I know I'm pretty disgusted with Disney channel. The way those girls dress and act. I know Cali is far away and different, but I'm sorry, I just don't want my little girl to dress in sequins, spandex and belly- and ass-showing clothing.

Hannah Montana doesn't, thank goodness.


----------



## random3434

alliebaba said:


> the Big Convictions Have Been Women,not Men, Who Have Had Affairs With Their Underaged Students.
> 
> I Know I'm Pretty Disgusted With Disney Channel. The Way Those Girls Dress And Act. I Know Cali Is Far Away And Different, But I'm Sorry, I Just Don't Want My Little Girl To Dress In Sequins, Spandex And Belly- And Ass-showing Clothing.
> 
> Hannah Montana Doesn't, Thank Goodness.


----------



## AllieBaba

Give me a break.


----------



## random3434

AllieBaba said:


> Give me a break.



From what?


----------



## AllieBaba

I still like Hannah Montana..though I'm not so impressed with Vanity Fair. I don't encourage my daughter to follow the LIVES of stars. I could care less what they do with their own time. I do care what they do in shows which are aimed at kids. And Hannah Montana is fine by me.


----------



## random3434

AllieBaba said:


> I still like Hannah Montana..though I'm not so impressed with Vanity Fair. I don't encourage my daughter to follow the LIVES of stars. I could care less what they do with their own time. I do care what they do in shows which are aimed at kids. And Hannah Montana is fine by me.



\

Ah, so as long as they play "virgin like characters" on tv, it doesn't matter what they do in their private life. Their tv characters are better role models than their real personalities, gotcha.


In the world of internet and tv tabloid shows, nothing a "star" does is private anymore. The girls and boys who are marketed by corporations like Disney need to have a semi-clean private life, dontch think if they want to be "role models" for these kids and their parents.


*Remember, I said the ones marketed by Disney. Didn't that High School Musical girl have her nude pics posted on the internet? As I remember it caused a 'fuss', but she went on to make HSM 3-maybe because she is over 18?


----------



## CA95380

My opinion only ..... as far as the Hannah Montana photo spread in Vanity Fair .... I think it was her parents (Billy Ray Cyrus) that should have had control over that.


----------



## random3434

CA95380 said:


> My opinion only ..... as far as the Hannah Montana photo spread in Vanity Fair .... I think it was her parents (Billy Ray Cyrus) that should have had control over that.





He was too busy combing his mullet.


----------



## CA95380

Echo Zulu said:


> He was too busy combing his mullet.



Bingo!


----------



## editec

AllieBaba said:


> The big convictions have been women,not men, who have had affairs with their underaged students.
> 
> No I don't think so.
> 
> I think that the news covers these woman/boy cases more if the chick is hot.
> 
> Sort of a _dog bites man_ kind of angle, you know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm pretty disgusted with Disney channel. The way those girls dress and act. I know Cali is far away and different, but I'm sorry, I just don't want my little girl to dress in sequins, spandex and belly- and ass-showing clothing.
> 
> Hannah Montana doesn't, thank goodness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pain of being a father of a budding young woman, eh?
> 
> Stay the course, Dad, she'll thank you for it. ( if she doesn't become an oxycoten cowgirl just to piss you off for being a repressive jerk, that is)
Click to expand...


----------



## sealybobo

CA95380 said:


> Not ALL teachers.  Sorry, if you took my statement to mean so ... if you did.  I am talking about the ones that make the news, and the ones that do not make the news, because some young teenage boy or girl thinks it is _exciting_ to have an affair with their _teacher_.  So the case, the abuse, and the crime,  just go un-reported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Jail Time Ordered for Debra Lafave
> 
> 
> 
> Teacher on Paid Leave for Sex with Students | RejectSociety.com
> 
> ReviewJournal.com - News - Durango teacher accused of sex acts with student
> 
> Teachers Gone Wild
> 
> What's behind today's epidemic of teacher-student sex?
> 
> This is what I was talking about.  And then you have *some* numb nut judges that let them get away with it.



I posted somewhere else about a guy I know that peeps on or exposes himself on women/girls 15-60 yrs of age.  he's about 40.  knowing his twisted mind, all the plotting and how many yrs he's been weird;

I think some of these teachers initially become teachers because they like little kids sexually.  like, do molesting priests and teachers plan this out from the time they leave highschool or do they develop these feelings later?  maybe power/control corrupt some people.


----------



## Ravi

We wouldn't have these issues if everyone just walked around naked.


----------



## AllieBaba

Echo Zulu said:


> \
> 
> Ah, so as long as they play "virgin like characters" on tv, it doesn't matter what they do in their private life. Their tv characters are better role models than their real personalities, gotcha.
> 
> 
> In the world of internet and tv tabloid shows, nothing a "star" does is private anymore. The girls and boys who are marketed by corporations like Disney need to have a semi-clean private life, dontch think if they want to be "role models" for these kids and their parents.
> 
> 
> *Remember, I said the ones marketed by Disney. Didn't that High School Musical girl have her nude pics posted on the internet? As I remember it caused a 'fuss', but she went on to make HSM 3-maybe because she is over 18?




Yeah, pretty much. I think shows aimed at 5-15 year olds had better damn well have girls playing "virgin-type" characters. What, you think they should be playing hookers?

And they certainly shouldn't be encouraging little girls to dress like hookers. You think it's ok to deck out a 6 year old in clothing that encourages sexual thought about her?


----------



## random3434

AllieBaba said:


> Yeah, pretty much. I think shows aimed at 5-15 year olds had better damn well have girls playing "virgin-type" characters. What, you think they should be playing hookers?
> 
> And they certainly shouldn't be encouraging little girls to dress like hookers. You think it's ok to deck out a 6 year old in clothing that encourages sexual thought about her?





Seriously, is there something wrong with you?


WHERE IN THE HELL DOES IT SAY I THINK KIDS SHOULD BE PLAYING HOOKERS?


Maybe you need to take down your semi-nude "Hannah Montana" poster and take your meds.

Geez


----------



## AllieBaba

I'm asking you, not quoting you. Obviously, you have a problem with "virginal" characters being put in front of 6 year olds, so apparently you have something else in mind? What exactly is wrong with virginal characters? I mean, we're talking 5-15 y.o. age group...what should they be instead?


----------



## random3434

AllieBaba said:


> I'm asking you, not quoting you. Obviously, you have a problem with "virginal" characters being put in front of 6 year olds, so apparently you have something else in mind? What exactly is wrong with virginal characters? I mean, we're talking 5-15 y.o. age group...what should they be instead?



Now I see why you get on people's LAST NERVE around this place. You twist their words around to meet your agenda.

Please show me the exact quote where I said I had a problem with 'virginal characters" shown on tv.


When you do that, I will continue this discussion with you.


----------



## AllieBaba

Echo Zulu said:


> \
> 
> *Ah, so as long as they play "virgin like characters" on tv, it doesn't matter what they do in their private life.* Their tv characters are better role models than their real personalities, gotcha.
> 
> 
> In the world of internet and tv tabloid shows, nothing a "star" does is private anymore. The girls and boys who are marketed by corporations like Disney need to have a semi-clean private life, dontch think if they want to be "role models" for these kids and their parents.
> 
> 
> *Remember, I said the ones marketed by Disney. Didn't that High School Musical girl have her nude pics posted on the internet? As I remember it caused a 'fuss', but she went on to make HSM 3-maybe because she is over 18?




I don't have to twist what you said, it's right there. You made an asinine, snotty comment and now you want to pretend you meant something else.

Go ahead, explain what you meant. I don't see how asking you what you mean constitutes twisting anything, moron.


----------



## CA95380

FIRST
My sincere apologies to Echo and every other caring teacher in the country!






John Mark Karr's Strange Life as a Teacher - TIME

Real question is ....
.... why in the hell would any school district hire this pervert, as a teacher,  in the first place?
  They could not  TELL he was  a PERVERT by just looking at him and listening to him?

  ​


----------



## random3434

AllieBaba said:


> I don't have to twist what you said, it's right there. You made an asinine, snotty comment and now you want to pretend you meant something else.
> 
> Go ahead, explain what you meant. I don't see how asking you what you mean constitutes twisting anything, moron.




This is what I said:



> [QUOTEAh, so as long as they play "virgin like characters" on tv, it doesn't matter what they do in their private life. Their tv characters are better role models than their real personalities, gotcha.]


[/QUOTE]

How is that asinine and/or snotty? Do the characters on the Disney Channel not play virgin like characters? 

I'll answer for you-YES!


Should those same people who play those characters on those shows pose half naked, or pose nude for the media or the internet,  for the young girls and boys who watch them?


Again, I'll answer:

NO! 



Now for some reason YOU seem to think it's ok. You seem to think their "tv characters" somehow trump their personal/public life, even though you think they should be role models for kids.


Also, when you are wrong, you LOVE to resort to name calling. 
Is that your coping skill Alli?


----------



## random3434

CA95380 said:


> FIRST
> My sincere apologies to Echo and every other caring teacher in the country!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Mark Karr's Strange Life as a Teacher - TIME
> 
> Real question is ....
> .... why in the hell would any school district hire this pervert, as a teacher,  in the first place?
> They could not  TELL he was  a PERVERT by just looking at him and listening to him?
> 
> ​





That is one sick looking perv.   

Yeah, what a perfect job for a sick bastard like him, teaching young children. 

There are thousands and thousands of teachers, but it's the ones like this that give them all a bad name.


He makes the Debra Lafave's look like Mary Ingalls Wilder!


----------



## AllieBaba

You can't hire somebody based upon physical appearance.


----------



## random3434

AllieBaba said:


> You can't *hire* somebody based upon physical appearance.





Uh, ok. 

What's that have to do with anything?

You mean people on tv aren't *hired* because of their looks?

Or teachers aren't *hired* because of their looks.


We are talking about 2 different things on this thread, so just wondering what you are refering to.


Do you mean J.M. Karr can't be *hired *because of his looks? Trust me, I don't think ANYONE hired him for his looks!   


Now, did you  mean Mr. Perv can be *FIRED *for this:



> That piece of work experience is tellingly missing from Karr's resume. So is his experience at the Southwest School in La Esperanza, Honduras (though his tenure at another La Esperanza school gets prominent mention). Southwest's director, Caridad Pineda Ponce, recalled that John Karr lasted at her school barely a week before he was fired in 2004. He was canned, she said, for not working within the rules and guidelines of the school.


----------



## editec

It has once again been pointed out to me that allie is a female.

Again I apologise for my gender confusion regarding my fellow posters.

Alli babba was a male character and you know that I am a slave to literature.


----------



## Charles_Main

Echo Zulu said:


> In their new book So Sexy So Soon authors Diane Levin and Jean Kilbourne write about the trend of children becoming sexualized at a young age due to media images and marketing campaigns that encourage youth to be sexy, and they offer advice on how parents can protect their kids. An excerpt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grade-school Lolita: ?So Sexy So Soon? - Back to School - Today.msnbc.com



I have a wonderful 11 Month old Girl, and I am scared shitless about it


----------



## random3434

Charles_Main said:


> I have a wonderful 11 Month old Girl, and I am scared shitless about it





I feel your pain.


 Right now she is your baby girl..............................


Just wait until she is a TEEN!  



Mine just turned 13 about a month ago. There is a movie called "Thirteen"-I want to rent it but I'm scared shitless at the same time~





for all parents of teens~


----------



## CA95380

Echo Zulu said:


> I feel your pain.
> 
> 
> Right now she is your baby girl..............................
> 
> 
> Just wait until she is a TEEN!
> 
> 
> 
> Mine just turned 13 about a month ago. There is a movie called "Thirteen"-I want to rent it but I'm scared shitless at the same time~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for all parents of teens~



Saw the movie.  I wanted to see it because two of my grand-daughters were at that age (or close to it) when it came out.  All I can say about it 

But I guess that is because I am a "Grandma" and had no clue!  

Indeed!   for all of you with "TEEN DAUGHTERS"


----------



## Shattered

AllieBaba said:


> You can't hire somebody based upon physical appearance.



Like hell you can't.  Physical appearance plays a very large part in who I decide to hire, or not hire.


----------



## Paulie

My girlfriend has a 4 1/2 year old daughter, who isn't mine biologically but I still raise her as mine.  Her friend next door is 6, and when they play together I hear the 6 year old constantly talking about boyfriends and guys being "hot", when they are making believe and such.  The 6 year old is pretty smart and definitely more mature than a typical 6 year old, same with our daughter, but still, at that age it's strange to me that she would be talking like that.  It's obviously from TV and movies.

The best thing you can do is limit the amount of television your kids watch.  Our daughter is lucky if she gets to watch a Disney show or two at night before bed.  And even Disney has been getting a little too questionable these days, with their content.

Kids don't need TV.  They need YOU.  It's as simple as that.


----------



## AllieBaba

Shattered said:


> Like hell you can't.  Physical appearance plays a very large part in who I decide to hire, or not hire.



Actually, what I meant to say was you couldn't NOT hire somebody based upon looks alone, lol.

And Echo, please tell me you don't teach, and that if you do, you leave your sarcastic and judgmental views outside in your car.


----------



## random3434

AllieBaba said:


> Actually, what I meant to say was you couldn't NOT hire somebody based upon looks alone, lol.
> 
> And Echo, please tell me you don't teach, and that if you do, you leave your sarcastic and judgmental views outside in your car.



What will you do to me if I tell you I do teach?   

Where am I judgemental, oh kettle....just because I call you out when you're wrong, you resort to name calling and bitterness. 

Do you really think posting on a message board is the same as teaching special needs kids how to read, write and add? You need to get out there and experience the real world then. 

Do I have a sense of humor with them? You better believe it, and they still write me letters and come visit me long after I'm not their teacher anymore.

So I think I'm doing something right. Somehow your opinion of me means nothing, but what my students think of me means the world.

Imagine that.


----------



## AllieBaba

I won't do anything to you. I am just concerned that someone so narrow minded and limited in scope is involved in teaching. Though it's pretty much what I have come to expect.


----------



## random3434

AllieBaba said:


> I won't do anything to you. I am just concerned that someone so narrow minded and limited in scope is involved in teaching. Though it's pretty much what I have come to expect.



Ah,hahahahahhahahaahahahahhaha~

Thanks for the laugh, I needed it after a hot day in the classroom! 

I love it, I'm "narrow minded" and "limited in scope."  

It's what you "come to expect!" How typical. YOU come to expect, what? What do you EXPECT? Please tell me, I'm all ears.


Now, before you get back on your high horse, why don't you go back and read the Laura Bush thread, the first page. You know the one, where someone started it saying she looked "retarded." 

I posted facts about her, because I admire all  she has done for education while she was in the White House. Just because I'm not a republican doesn't mean I can't respect the things she has done. 

I saw you had something about how Hilliary looks, now that was classy! So keep your little comments to yourself, unless you got the meat to back them up.


----------



## AllieBaba

Don't be embarassed, I know you feel bad about the stupid "virgin" comment.

All I said about Hillary was that I used to think she was hideous, and I don't anymore. If that's the worst thing I've posted, I feel pretty good about myself.

As to the rest of your rant, it's just that, a rant.


----------



## random3434

AllieBaba said:


> Don't be embarassed, I know you feel bad about the stupid "virgin" comment.
> 
> All I said about Hillary was that I used to think she was hideous, and I don't anymore. If that's the worst thing I've posted, I feel pretty good about myself.
> 
> As to the rest of your rant, it's just that, a rant.





What, the comment that Disney characters play virgin like characters, so they should maintain decorum in real life? You're just mad because I brought up your idol "Hannah Montana" and her semi-nude picture, again proving you wrong. So instead of admitting you made a mistake, you resort to putting down teachers and name calling once again. 

I know you have been on this board a long time, I wonder how many people agree with me and your posting "style."



Now you will come back with some comment about Adam and Eve or something, and another slam on teachers,,,,and this could go on all night. I'm done here, I'm sure we will meet up again in another thread.


Peace.


----------



## AllieBaba

Sigh. You didn't prove me "wrong." There was nothing to prove..I simply said I liked Hannah Montana. What is there to prove "wrong"? This brings to the forefront that not only are our teachers biased, they're ignorant as well. 

Your "virgin" comment was idiotic, sarcastic, and frankly, a little scary considering the fact you're a teacher. And I'm afraid your comments haven't become more enlightened as you've gone along.

Another thing I find alarming in a teacher is the "pack" mentality. I don't give a rat's ass about my alleged "reputation" on the board, nor do I care how many hate me. This is the internet. It's not a classroom where you can suck up to the richest parents and target the less fortunate children and make yourself feel better about your life in doing so.


----------



## random3434

AllieBaba said:


> Sigh. You didn't prove me "wrong." There was nothing to prove..I simply said I liked Hannah Montana. What is there to prove "wrong"? This brings to the forefront that not only are our teachers biased, they're ignorant as well.
> 
> Your "virgin" comment was idiotic, sarcastic, and frankly, a little scary considering the fact you're a teacher. And I'm afraid your comments haven't become more enlightened as you've gone along.
> 
> *Another thing I find alarming in a teacher is the "pack" mentality. I don't give a rat's ass about my alleged "reputation" on the board, nor do I care how many hate me. This is the internet. It's not a classroom where you can suck up to the richest parents and target the less fortunate children and make yourself feel better about your life in doing so*.





OK, I can't let the bolded comment by the most clueless person on the USMessage Board go.....


I teach in the inner city, where EVERY child in our building is on free lunch. We are a Title 1 Building, with over 700 students.

I love how you ASSume I suck up to the RICH parents and target the less fortunate, ahahahhahahaha THANKS again for the laugh. 


You can't admit you are wrong, so now you are just making up things as you go. What's next, I steal  the kids lunch money while they are at recess? 
Wait, you can't use that one since they EAT FOR FREE, so you'll have to come up with another lie.

And yeah, it's obvious you don't care what anyone thinks of you. I tried to be nice to you, but you make it too hard to be. One thing I can't tolerate is LIARS!


----------



## AllieBaba

Wrong about what, exactly?

I don't recall you being nice to me. Please post a link to a lie I've told.


----------



## Ravi

Allie, I don't get your point. If Hannah Montana is doing soft porn, why are you okay with that? It doesn't fit your normal persona. She's what, 13? The entire drift of this thread seems to be that young girls shouldn't dress slutty.

:insert mystified emoticon here:


----------



## random3434

[QU





> OTE=Echo Zulu;739481]This is what I said:



How is that asinine and/or snotty? Do the characters on the Disney Channel not play virgin like characters? 

I'll answer for you-YES!


Should those same people who play those characters on those shows pose half naked, or pose nude for the media or the internet,  for the young girls and boys who watch them?


Again, I'll answer:

NO! 



Now for some reason YOU seem to think it's ok. You seem to think their "tv characters" somehow trump their personal/public life, even though you think they should be role models for kids.


Also, when you are wrong, you LOVE to resort to name calling. 
Is that your coping skill Alli?[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

Did you forget this?


----------



## AllieBaba

Ok, this is just devolving into some weird sort of brain fart for you.

Once again, show me where I've lied, and where I was proved "wrong" about whatever I was proved "wrong" about, according to you.

Ravi:  Hannah Montana/Miley Cyrus is 15. My comment was that I approved of the character of Hannah Montana and the show. I said pretty specifically that I don't slaver all over the stars themselves and I don't encourage my kids to do so, either. And Vanity Fair is not soft porn, for Pete's Sakes.

I saw girls on High School Musical wearing less than Miley was for that photo shoot. Which was my point. I appreciate the character of Hannah Montana; generally I think Disney sexualizes kids.


----------



## random3434

*Originally Posted by alliebaba  *


I Know I'm Pretty Disgusted With Disney Channel. The Way Those Girls Dress And Act. I Know Cali Is Far Away And Different, But I'm Sorry, I Just Don't Want My Little Girl To Dress In Sequins, Spandex And Belly- And Ass-showing Clothing.

Hannah Montana Doesn't, Thank Goodness.


----------



## AllieBaba

And this is evidence of.....what, exactly?

I thought I made it pretty clear that when I talk about Hannah Montana I'm talking about a fictional tv character on Disney Channel. Maybe you should take some more summer classes so you can distinguish between fictional characters and the actors who play them.


----------



## Paulie

A lot of girls associate Miley with Hannah.  They watch Hannah, and then they follow Miley's life in the tabloids, on TV, on the internet, etc.  They are one and the same to most little girls, and those little girls don't have the same ability to differentiate between the two and reason with that fact.  You can tell them all you want, but they will do what's popular.  And what's popular right now, for some reason, is worshipping the ground that Miley Cyrus walks on.  And it all started with Hannah Montana.

The best you can do is keep talking to your kids and stay active in their lives.  It's a constant struggle trying to get your insight to compete with the pull from their peers.  It took me until I was in my 20's to realize who was right in that regard.


----------



## AllieBaba

True enough, but that isn't what I was referring to. I'm able to make a distinction between the two, I'd think a _teacher_ should be able to distinguish between the two. My comment was simply that Hannah Montana is a good show, which it is, because the girl isn't sexualized in the show...unlike most other Disney shows. THat's all. Then Zulu said some rude crap about expecting only virginal girls to be portrayed or some such nonsense and went off the deep end.

BTW, Zulu, you still haven't said what I was wrong about, nor have you posted a lie I've told?


----------



## Shattered

AllieBaba said:


> Actually, what I meant to say was you couldn't NOT hire somebody based upon looks alone, lol.
> 
> And Echo, please tell me you don't teach, and that if you do, you leave your sarcastic and judgmental views outside in your car.



Again..  Wanna bet?  Someone can come in and be very well qualified for a job with me.  But, if they come in looking like a tramp, or are covered in tattoos, and project an overall negative, or bad self image, they STILL aren't getting hired.  That's not the image I'm looking to portray.


----------



## Paulie

I guess what I'm saying is it really doesn't matter that adults can differentiate between the two.  Most little girls can't.  And they're the ones we're REALLY worried about, right?  How much does it really matter if one of us doesn't quite get the context of the discussion?  The fact of the matter is little girls are out there imitating the antics of Miley Cyrus, regardless of how innocent she is portrayed in her TV show character.  

Her life is wide open for everyone, and that comes with celeb status.  She's got a sort of responsibility to the children who look up to her, in a way.  But let's not single HER out, because she certainly isn't the first one of her kind.


----------



## AllieBaba

Yeah, well good luck explaining to the teacher's union that you didn't hire suck-gut numb-nuts because you thought he looked like a child molester.

Whoops..that was in response to SHattered's comment, above, about hiring or not hiring on basis of appearance.


----------



## AllieBaba

Paulitics said:


> I guess what I'm saying is it really doesn't matter that adults can differentiate between the two.  Most little girls can't.  And they're the ones we're REALLY worried about, right?  How much does it really matter if one of us doesn't quite get the context of the discussion?  The fact of the matter is little girls are out there imitating the antics of Miley Cyrus, regardless of how innocent she is portrayed in her TV show character.
> 
> Her life is wide open for everyone, and that comes with celeb status.  She's got a sort of responsibility to the children who look up to her, in a way.  But let's not single HER out, because she certainly isn't the first one of her kind.



I don't agree. I made a simple comment...Hannah Montana is a decent show, one of the few on Disney. That has nothing to do with the fact that Miley Cyrus let her back be photographed. It's a comment about the sexualization of young girls on that particular network, and a comment about that particular show. My 6 year old doesn't read Vanity Fair. She doesn't watch TMZ. She watches Disney Channel and Hannah Montana is one of the best things going at this particular time. My comment didn't have anything to do with the behavior of starlets. It was simply directed at the sexualization of children on shows which are marketed for children.


----------



## CA95380

AllieBaba said:


> Yeah, well good luck explaining to the teacher's union that you didn't hire suck-gut numb-nuts because you thought he looked like a child molester.




*suck-gut numb-nuts * should have been a good "heads up" BEFORE  he/she/it was hired --- during the interview!  Then investigated! So they would be STOPPED from going to school after school getting hired. 

Too many people NOT doing their jobs!  "Pay me the money ... I don't care who gets hired we need teachers!"

BS!!!!!  Give me a break!!


----------



## Ravi

What the hell are you talking about, Granny?


----------



## CA95380

Ravi said:


> What the hell are you talking about, Granny?



Have you even read *one thing* that anyone except *yourself* has said in this thread, or as a matter of fact ... any *other thread* on this board?

I quoted ..... 



AllieBaba said:


> Yeah, well good luck explaining to the teacher's union that you didn't hire suck-gut numb-nuts because you thought he looked like a child molester.
> 
> Whoops..that was in response to SHattered's comment, above, about hiring or not hiring on basis of appearance.



With this .....



> *suck-gut numb-nuts* should have been a good "heads up" BEFORE he/she/it was hired --- during the interview! Then investigated! So they would be STOPPED from going to school after school getting hired.
> 
> Too many people NOT doing their jobs! "Pay me the money ... I don't care who gets hired we need teachers!"
> 
> BS!!!!! Give me a break!!



Follow the thread and try not to get lost.


----------



## Ravi

Oh, I see, you didn't understand the drift of the conversation. No worries.


----------



## strollingbones

i have a son. 

kids are bombed with sexual ads...sexual this and that...then parents are shocked when they dress like this and have sex.  there are high heels for infants.  parents set no limits because they are too busy being "friends" with their kids.

I am not my son's friend.  He has his own peer group and I have mine.  I have no fear of standing up to my son who is 26.    I firmly believe that if you let a kid act like an ass or piece of...then that is what they become.  

I was in shock when I realized that my son lost his virginity at 12.  yes you read that right 12.  a fact i am not proud, again there are 3 drives...hunger, thrist and sex.  you cannot stop any of them.  you simply try to control it and dont be stupid....sex education works.  I make real sure my grandchild would not be from a kid....by educating my son on birth control....btw I taught sex ed when they allowed it in public schools.


----------



## strollingbones

damn i am old.


----------



## Chris

CA95380 said:


> This ^ is the reason that this activity is swept under that table, with only a slap on the hand, in most cases.  It is not totally different for boys, it is the same crime.




If I had nailed one of my teachers in high school, I would have been thrilled.

It is different for us boys.


----------



## strollingbones

Kirk said:


> If I had nailed one of my teachers in high school, I would have been thrilled.
> 
> It is different for us boys.



you would be thrilled and perhaps emotionally crippled by the experience of being young and having sex with an older woman....all them little things add up....


----------



## random3434

strollingbones said:


> you would be thrilled and perhaps emotionally crippled by the experience of being young and having sex with an older woman....all them little things add up....



My fiancee dated a 31 year old woman when he was 19. They dated for 2 years, and he was messed up in the head for years after that because of that relationship.

Not that it was a teacher/student thing, but I think because of the age difference and such. 



But now I have him straighened out.....


----------



## Agnapostate

Echo Zulu said:


> What, the comment that Disney characters play virgin like characters, so they should maintain decorum in real life? You're just mad because I brought up your idol "Hannah Montana" and her semi-nude picture, again proving you wrong.



Is that so? Despite the labeling of that photo as "topless" by the media, I would be interested to see anyone attempt to open a "topless bar" and have dancers covered with blankets like that. He wouldn't stay open very long, and the "topless" label is thus inaccurate. It implies that there's a tit shot. When I first heard that there was outrage over her taking a "topless" photo, I rolled my eyes at the stupidity of our culture. When I actually saw the photo that provoked so much "outrage," I wanted to hit someone or something. 

Nor did the picture seem especially sexualized to me. She looked more like an anorexic Somalian boy than anything else. 



AllieBaba said:


> I appreciate the character of Hannah Montana; generally I think Disney sexualizes kids.



Is that so? I've always thought the exact opposite; that Disney generally attempts to infantilize them. Consider the distortion of the Hercules story, for instance. In the actual mythological tale, Hera, Zeus's wife, attempted to murder Hercules. (He was the son of Zeus and a mistress.) In the Disney film, it was changed so that Hera was his mother, and Hades attempted to murder him. 



strollingbones said:


> you would be thrilled and perhaps emotionally crippled by the experience of being young and having sex with an older woman....all them little things add up....



Just to clarify, do you have any evidence that indicates that the nature of sexual contact between females that are legal adults and adolescent males that are legal minors is "emotionally crippling"? That seems to be accepted as an unchallenged doctrine, but I've seen a rather different picture. For instance, I'm amazed that Mary Kay Letourneau is still defined as a "rapist" or "child molester" after she married her "victim." 

It seems to me that the major abuse in that case was the state intervention into a consensual relationship.


----------

